# U0100 am I screwed?



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

@Snipesy


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> @Snipesy


If the programming fails the ECM will be locked in the bootloader. It won't respond to other modules hence the U0100 or p069e. But it still allows programming of course.

Just try again.... Whatever it is you are flashing. If not contact whoever gave you the file.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> If the programming fails the ECM will be locked in the bootloader. It won't respond to other modules hence the U0100 or p069e. But it still allows programming of course.
> 
> Just try again.... Whatever it is you are flashing. If not contact whoever gave you the file.


To be clear the flash said it failed the first time I tried it, I got a $0101 erorr on the flashscan program, I connected my EGR valve back in, disconnected then reconnected the battery, ran the stock tune again, then ran the new tune as a cal flash instead of a full flash and it said it was successful. Turned the engine on it turned over and it immediately stopped. I noticed the CEL and I checked it. Then I reflashed it with the stock tune deleted the diagnostic codes and waited a few minutes to see if they'd come back.

PO69E sounds real similar to a P0606in the tuning realm am I off base here?

I really don't want to brick this ECM.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> To be clear the flash said it failed the first time I tried it, I got a $0101 erorr on the flashscan program, I connected my EGR valve back in, disconnected then reconnected the battery, ran the stock tune again, then ran the new tune as a cal flash instead of a full flash and it said it was successful. Turned the engine on it turned over and it immediately stopped. I noticed the CEL and I checked it. Then I reflashed it with the stock tune deleted the diagnostic codes and waited a few minutes to see if they'd come back.
> 
> PO69E sounds real similar to a P0606in the tuning realm am I off base here?
> 
> I really don't want to brick this ECM.


When a flash fails the ECM will not run the software. It makes sense other modules would be unhappy about that including the CCM (fuel pump control module...). The ECM always has a bootloader which is impossible to overwrite. If that fails something bad happened not related to the tune.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Just tried it again, ran it as a cal flash, no check engine light, but the car wont start.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> Just tried it again, ran it as a cal flash, no check engine light, but the car wont start.


Never use the term "Won't start". Be more specific. Is it getting fuel?


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Never use the term "Won't start". Be more specific. Is it getting fuel?


Sorry, It is not.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> Sorry, It is not.


Youre positive? You can slam the dpf aside and look into the turbo to see if any unburnt stuff is coming out.
If not we’ll...
Unfortunately efi live has a radthher junk scan tool. Try a full flash.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Youre positive? You can slam the dpf aside and look into the turbo to see if any unburnt stuff is coming out.
> If not we’ll...
> Unfortunately efi live has a radthher junk scan tool. Try a full flash.


Are you suggesting I try to start it with the Downpipe disconnected? Just trying to be clear before I do something stupid because I misunderstood.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> Are you suggesting I try to start it with the Downpipe disconnected? Just trying to be clear before I do something stupid because I misunderstood.


Sure.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Sure.


Im definitely not hearing any fuel coming through. Done working on it for tonight, will try removing the dpf from the turbo tomorrow, if I run the stock tune and start the vehicle with the downpipe installed would that be a safe diagnostic tool?

Considering running the vehicle based off of stock and changing things myself from there to get things running with the delete. I'm using your non-emissions example tune, was planning on changing things from there based off info from torque and biscan. Have you ran that tune with everything deleted?

As a side note this AC compressor switch broke out while i was taking the downpipe out I held it in place with zipties and glued it back in with silicone, if that's not getting a proper connection could that affect startup?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> Im definitely not hearing any fuel coming through. Done working on it for tonight, will try removing the dpf from the turbo tomorrow, if I run the stock tune and start the vehicle with the downpipe installed would that be a safe diagnostic tool?
> 
> Considering running the vehicle based off of stock and changing things myself from there to get things running with the delete. I'm using your non-emissions example tune, was planning on changing things from there based off info from torque and biscan. Have you ran that tune with everything deleted?
> 
> As a side note this AC compressor switch broke out while i was taking the downpipe out I held it in place with zipties and glued it back in with silicone, if that's not getting a proper connection could that affect startup?


Yes I've ran something like that in the past. IIRC the example has special patches to help keep the TCM happy. Although they work the effect is limited. But my Cruze is not deleted as I simply can't partake in these things and frankly I try to persuade people to do the same.

For a delete you can simply start by zeroing the post-injection tables and setting the appropriate inhibits to disabled. Then in the DTC table just set anything related to 32768. Flash. Check for DTCs as you most likely missed a few and rinse repeat.

After you get it running okay you then need to decrease the desired boost while keeping EGTs sane. That's very important step 1. Also where 99% of the economy you get is going to come from.

From there you can play around to your desire. Throw the fuel limits up a little.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Yes I've ran something like that in the past. IIRC the example has special patches to help keep the TCM happy. Although they work the effect is limited. But my Cruze is not deleted as I simply can't partake in these things and frankly I try to persuade people to do the same.
> 
> For a delete you can simply start by zeroing the post-injection tables and setting the appropriate inhibits to disabled. Then in the DTC table just set anything related to 32768. Flash. Check for DTCs as you most likely missed a few and rinse repeat.
> 
> ...


What was going on with the TCM?

I notice on your example tune you zeroed out the post injection tables but only zeroed out the post injection timing tables for Mode 0, is there a reason for that?

How did you go a bout learning this stuff? I feel like I have a little grasp of it from your wiki but I'm missing alot of knowledge, I thought if I could use that example tune and change things little bits at a time to see what effect they have I might be able to figure things out, but that's looking more and more overwhelming by the minute, regardless I appreciate the work you've done on the Cruze and I appreciate your help here.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> What was going on with the TCM?
> 
> I notice on your example tune you zeroed out the post injection tables but only zeroed out the post injection timing tables for Mode 0, is there a reason for that?
> 
> How did you go a bout learning this stuff? I feel like I have a little grasp of it from your wiki but I'm missing alot of knowledge, I thought if I could use that example tune and change things little bits at a time to see what effect they have I might be able to figure things out, but that's looking more and more overwhelming by the minute, regardless I appreciate the work you've done on the Cruze and I appreciate your help here.


Post injection quantity not timing. If the quantity is 0 the timing doesn’t matter.

It’s a rabbit hole. Not even the oems really have a good way of doing this stuff other than some basic intuition.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> What was going on with the TCM?
> 
> I notice on your example tune you zeroed out the post injection tables but only zeroed out the post injection timing tables for Mode 0, is there a reason for that?
> 
> How did you go a bout learning this stuff? I feel like I have a little grasp of it from your wiki but I'm missing alot of knowledge, I thought if I could use that example tune and change things little bits at a time to see what effect they have I might be able to figure things out, but that's looking more and more overwhelming by the minute, regardless I appreciate the work you've done on the Cruze and I appreciate your help here.


With the TCM if the delivered torque from the ECM doesn’t match what the TCM sees then it starts shifting hard. Generally not a problem but the TCM also limits torque to some stuff not too much higher than stock.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> You're positive? You can slam the dpf aside and look into the turbo to see if any unburnt stuff is coming out.
> If not we’ll...
> Unfortunately efi live has a radthher junk scan tool. Try a full flash.


I am getting some white exhaust leaking out when I pushed it aside.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> I am getting some white exhaust leaking out when I pushed it aside.


Did you touch the Throttle valve setting and leave it plugged in? If you mess with that there is like a 90% chance the throttle valve will jam itself closed and sometimes it can only be freed by a screw driver. Sometimes you can just keep try starting it and it'll work.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Did you touch the Throttle valve setting and leave it plugged in? If you mess with that there is like a 90% chance the throttle valve will jam itself closed and sometimes it can only be freed by a screw driver. Sometimes you can just keep try starting it and it'll work.


Only thing I changed from your non emissions example tune was changing the values on p21dd and p20b9 to "32768" because those were 2 def heater related codes I'd gotten recently.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

is this the setting your talking about?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> View attachment 286669
> 
> 
> is this the setting your talking about?


Yeah... Honestly it might be a bug with EFI Live. You can try full flashing the non emissions file as is without modifcation and see if it helps.


----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Yeah... Honestly it might be a bug with EFI Live. You can try full flashing the non emissions file as is without modifcation and see if it helps.





Snipesy said:


> Yeah... Honestly it might be a bug with EFI Live. You can try full flashing the non emissions file as is without modifcation and see if it helps.


If I did that and the flash worked and everything was operating normally would my vehicle start with that?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

theTYTAN said:


> If I did that and the flash worked and everything was operating normally would my vehicle start with that?


Ideally. Else my wager would be throttle valve. Even if you dindt mess with that setting who knows that thing has a mind of its own.


----------

